# Bottle for Pritchard nipple



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

We have tried several soda bottles, and they just don't quite fit. What do you use with Pritchard nipples?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

diet coke bottles no problem


----------



## Chaty (Oct 25, 2007)

Yep Cole or Sunkist bottles work and some water bottles work....Dr Pepper dont work at all...also if you get the glass 10 oz bottles of water some of them work well too...its all in the threading of the bottle...


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

Some water bottles that work well are Deja Blue and Fuji.. yep, plastic Cola Bottles of a variety of sizes work well.


----------



## Truly (Oct 26, 2007)

I use the lemon juice bottles. They hold more.


----------



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

also Sam's choice flavored water from walmart work well

Susie


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

I like glass bottles. However the Root beer here bottles don't work well however Perrier bottled water does.


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

We use the 12.5oz and 24oz Diet Pepsi bottles and the Sam's 20oz water bottles with no problem.


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

I use 24 oz Dasani water bottles, Aquafina works, most soda bottles. I have never had a problem getting them to fit.


----------



## Beverrlly (Nov 12, 2007)

I like the glass Jone's soda bottles...easy to clean! A beer bottle would work as well but I like the clear ones!


----------



## andiplus5 (Feb 14, 2008)

we use mountain dew, coca cola, and mug root beer. They all work with ours. 
Andi


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

And...it should be a very rare occurance that you need to use a Prichart Teat, now if you want to..go for it, but kids born that need it...it's either a high multiple kid and if it isn't it's management. vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Yep I used to always use a prichart teat with my mini's then thanks to Vicki discovered even the tiniest of babies do well on the lambar nipple and then can go to the bucket in a few days.


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

That's what came with them when they got here.


----------

